# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  nos pourazowy pomocy

## orzel

witam, jak w temacie po urazie nosa ktory powstal na skutek uderzenia, powstal garb kostny, cos jak w linku ponizej moze troche mniejszy ale bardzo podobny, zle to wyglada z tego wlasnie profilu co jest na zdjeciu, mialem repozycje nosa nastawili ile sie dali, teraz ma sie to wygoic i wlasnie nie wiem czy to plastycznie czy moze ta kosc ktora narosla tworzac garb sama moze zejdzie choc troche jest na to szansa? to chyba narosla okostna jak sie orientuje, i wlasnie nie wiem bo opuchlizna zeszla ale widac ze to miejsce i kosc jeszcze nie wygojone obrzek pozostal wiec sam nie wiem czy ta kosc moze sama zejsc smarujac masciami jak altacet? a jesli chodzi o sciecie/spilowanie takiego garbu to tylko i wylacznie plastycznie? nie ma innej mozliwosci? chodzi mi tylko o usuniecie garbu nie zadne modelowanie estetyczne nosa, bo to po urazie;( 

''Specjalnymi nożyczkami i dłutkiem chirurg usuwa garbek'' wydaje sie nie skomplikowane a ze to az tyle kosztuje co sie naczytalem to wielki szok, jesli chodzi o plastycznie, moze jednak nie tylko plastycznie da sie sciac garb?

Inne pytanie czy jakas klinika choc czesciowo finansuje taki zabieg przez nfz? bardzo prosze o pomoc dziekuje

----------

